# (Wanted) 1980-81 20" (red) Schwinn Cruiser



## 19*01 (Feb 5, 2018)

If anybody knows of a 1980-81 original 20in red Schwinn Cruiser please let me know thank you


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 6, 2018)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a red 20" typhoon but I think it's from the late 60s


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 7, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> I have a red 20" typhoon but I think it's from the late 60s



Can you PM me some pictures thank you


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 12, 2018)

Bumper


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 17, 2018)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2018)

19*01 said:


> ^^^^^^^^





Just listed it. 77. Rear s2. Really nice. Let me know if it interest you.


----------



## 19*01 (Feb 19, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 756184
> 
> 
> Just listed it. 77. Rear s2. Really nice. Let me know if it interest you.



Nice clean little bike, too bad this thing wasn't an 80, or I'd be all over it like butter on bread.. Ttt


----------



## 19*01 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bumper


----------



## 19*01 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## 19*01 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 19, 2020)

You mean like this?


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, The 20" Cruiser was a Balloon Tire coaster bicycle, S-2 wheels, not offered in 1980.
Here's a 1980 Schwinn Catalog
The 20" Schwinn Cruiser were produced late 1981 -1982  model # CC2 - 20"




__





						1980 Schwinn Catalog
					

1980 Schwinn Catalog online



					bikehistory.org


----------



## 19*01 (Apr 26, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> Hello, The 20" Cruiser was a Balloon Tire coaster bicycle, S-2 wheels, not offered in 1980.
> Here's a 1980 Schwinn Catalog
> The 20" Schwinn Cruiser were produced late 1981 -1982  model # CC2 - 20"
> 
> ...







Yes that is correct, do you have one? It's like this one but red


----------



## 19*01 (May 22, 2020)

rideahiggins said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 1177206







No it's like this one thank you


----------

